# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار > سوال: طراحی و پیاده سازی برنامه

## مهسا فرجی

سلام من در درس طراحی و پیاده سازی برنامه ها باید یک زبان طراحی کنم که یک کار ساده و معمولی رو انجام بده مثل جمع 2 عدد.
در واقع باید یک ساختار جدید طراحی کنم ولی هیچ معلوماتی بابت این کار ندارم لطفا کمکم کنید؟

----------

